# 2/9 New Orleans Hornets - Portland Trail Blazers



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Wednesday, February 9th, 10:00 p.m. ET @ Portland, Rose Garden 



*(8-40) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Portland Trail Blazers*
*(20-26)*


*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Casey Jacobson #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10


*Portland Trail Blazers Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Nick Van Exel #19 
Damon Stoudamire #3 
*Frontcourt:*
Ruben Patterson #21 
Joel Przybilla #10 
Theo Ratliff #42
*Key Subs:*






















Darius Miles #23 | Zach Randolph #50 | Sebastian Telfair #31



*Key MatchUp:*








*against*








*Dan Dickau #2´`´`´`´`´`Nick Van Exel #19*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My Prediction:

Hornets 100
Blazers 97




Funny is which jersey dan dickau wears on the photo....:laugh:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

does Nailon play? I don't think so, so no Nailon - no win

Hornets 95
Blazer 101


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I got JR Smtih getting a career high 25 points today.....we win.

108 - Hornets
97 - Trail Blazers


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

This is a game I think the Hornets can win! They need a big game out of a few players! Dan Dickau is returning close to his home and to his former team!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

If Dan keeps running the key matchup might be;

*Key MatchUp:*








*against*








Dan Dickau #2´`´`´`´`´`Sebastian Telfair #31

Those old legs on Damon and Nick will be tested tonight.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I knew we would win and J.R. would have a bomb game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan still hasnt gotten 25 since I said I would buy a Supporting Membership if he did again. He gets close but not enough...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats on the victory. 

I have a question though. Why did some of you think you would win this game. Portland had been playing pretty well as of late. They had just beaten SA and Sac, in the last few weeks and were actually starting to pull their collective heads out.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Congrats on the victory.
> 
> I have a question though. Why did some of you think you would win this game. Portland had been playing pretty well as of late. They had just beaten SA and Sac, in the last few weeks and were actually starting to pull their collective heads out.


I think fans would usually pick their team to win, I'm sure Blazer fans does the same too


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think cause we owned you guys last time haha.

Nah these dudes in here predict a Hornets win against anyone except the top 5 teams in the league :laugh: 

I thought wed win anyway.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

A WIN!!! Now we can't be the worst team in NBA history, the worst thing could be a tie between the old philly team and us, but I don't think we go 0-35 the rest of the way


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

91-80 Hornets

_Results of Guess the Score:_

DwyaneWade4MVP - 26
B Dizzle - 25 ,but DQ'd
Cam*Ron - 34

WINNER: DwyaneWade4MVP

:djparty:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'm the winner, but I feel a little ashamed because I was way off...

Nice game of us again, another victory against Dan's old team, the Trail Blazers! 

Boxscore 

Recap 
<center>








</center>


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JR is going to be good. I can't wait to watch him next season, with a season under his belt.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

JR's shooting form looks so good!


----------

